#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Новая статья о белорусском буддизме

## Пема Ванчук

http://kyky.org/life/buddizm-na-moro...dovateli-buddy

----------

Aion (15.12.2015), Shus (15.12.2015), Алик (15.12.2015), Ануруддха (15.12.2015), Ассаджи (15.12.2015), Влад К (16.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2015), Кеин (16.12.2015), Мохан (30.03.2016), Нико (15.12.2015), Ню ра (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Шенпен (15.12.2015), Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Замечательная статья, спасибо огромное. Читается очень легко, и очень по-доброму написано.

----------

Пема Ванчук (15.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

Так неожиданно улыбнули  параллели белорусского и буддисткого. И цвет синих глаз и скромная улыбка... ) 
Даже робкие прогнозы рождения нового будды здесь  :Smilie:  
Приятно конечно замечать потенциал в развитии буддизма. ...А ещё бы дожить до построения  Дацана здесь.

----------

Кеин (16.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (15.12.2015)

----------

